# Self-employed, no employees



## elaineexpat67 (Jun 21, 2014)

Is Turbotax also good for someone who has a small sole practitioner business, no employees?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

TurboTax should work in your case - though for 2013 you're already past the deadline (June 15th). You may want to take a look at TaxAct, too. They seem to offer the opportunity to e-file no matter what your income level. And, if you want, you can download the software to your computer if you don't want to use their online service.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's not past the deadline (for filing) if a request for an automatic extension was filed. Then the deadline is October 15. A lot of people already know to file for the extended deadline.


----------



## elaineexpat67 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Self employed, no employees*

I was asking for my daughter, who says she has asked for an extension.

I was wondering what forms she would have to fill out, but if Turbo Tax or Tax Act are useful, she'll use them. Thanks for the response.


----------

